# Looking for a jointer



## Angler4138 (May 1, 2016)

My son and I are making cutting boards for Christmas presents this year and we really need a jointer for the number we are making. I haven't bought one before because I couldn't justify the cost, but maybe if I can find a decent used one I can.

Let me know if you have one for sale in the Houston area. I'm not looking for anything real big or expensive.

Thanks


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I know of one that was for sale in Pasadena. I can see if it's still there, but it's a large jointer.

FWIW - check out Grizzly, and find a 15% off coupon. Most of their machines are just fine for home/hobbyist use and better quality than Craftsman.


----------



## Angler4138 (May 1, 2016)

speckle-catcher said:


> I know of one that was for sale in Pasadena. I can see if it's still there, but it's a large jointer.
> 
> FWIW - check out Grizzly, and find a 15% off coupon. Most of their machines are just fine for home/hobbyist use and better quality than Craftsman.


Thank you for your input.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

A small bench top delta would do fine for that purpose and they are not very expensive


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I know of one that was for sale in Pasadena. I can see if it's still there, but it's a large jointer.
> 
> FWIW - check out Grizzly, and find a 15% off coupon. Most of their machines are just fine for home/hobbyist use and better quality than Craftsman.


Post up what you find out Shawn. If it's above what Angler wants to spend I'd make him a good deal on my old Craftsman if I can work out something on the one you have in mind.


----------



## Angler4138 (May 1, 2016)

Hooked said:


> Post up what you find out Shawn. If it's above what Angler wants to spend I'd make him a good deal on my old Craftsman if I can work out something on the one you have in mind.


Sounds good to me.


----------

